# ol zirk curly maple pot call by mike jones



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2013)

mail mans been good to me this week i just got another gift from mr, jones he sent me a beutiful turkey pot call out of curly ambrosia maple . beutiful mike great finnish and sounds great . i dont know how to thank you my freind . outstanding  duck--- that ol zirk the tree that keeps on giveing 

[attachment=27612]

[attachment=27613]

[attachment=27614]


----------

